# 4 corner arthrodesis- CPT code ??



## philgro (Jan 28, 2011)

Can anyone help me out? Trying to find the procedure code for 4 corner arthrodesis.

TIA, Phil


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jan 28, 2011)

25800


----------



## maryanneheath (Jan 28, 2011)

my hand surgeon uses 25820 for his four corner fusion.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,
4 corner arthrodesis-25800..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## jdemar (Feb 2, 2011)

I use 25820 for a 4 corner fusion because it states 4, in other words it's *limited*.  The 25800 states *complete*.


----------

